# Help



## permit (May 10, 2003)

i have noticed more and more guys carying their rods on their lugage racks with what looks to be a ski rack. i have a 93 suburban with factory racks, what do i need and where do i get it? tired of having my 12 footers swatting branches on the way to the beach. thanks...............


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Start by....*

Just start by doing a search for thule and yakima to see whats available for your Rig.....also try some of the auction sites and asking questions about who has what and also what works.....
youll get some answers and prolly some ideas that you think of yourself....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's the answer, for 60 bucks.....










You can also do this for 12 bucks...










The rack can be found at Advance Auto parts, part #920031 made by Bell Automotive, and the rod holders are Berkley's, and can be found at about any tackle shop.

The Bell rack carries my surf rods, my kayak, sacks of dog food, whatever. Very durable, and cheap, too.

With a Sub, you could install two sets of the Berkley racks inside....


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*Hey Railroader*

Looks like you are trying to load your houses' roof onto your truck...hahah.
hey I got an extra set of stock alloy wheels for that jeep of yours. let me know if you need them, they are taking up space in my shed right now. brand new shape.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Ski racks are great. The ones I use right now are like twelve years old, but they still work.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Regarding the interior rod racks, here's what I use:










It takes nothing more than two Berkley Twist Lock holders, a couple of 1"x2" oak slats, and some ring pins.


----------

